
Google's Moat and Castle - justsee
http://jonontech.com/2011/04/18/googles-moat-and-castle/
======
BrainScraps
Good use of what otherwise would have been a waste of time!

It's really quite amazing all of the different initiatives being pushed by one
company. Amazing.

------
SpookyAction
Is this Google's "moat" or is Google beset on all sides? It seems Google is
making Microsoft's mistakes and making enemies in every market it can.

~~~
McBoof
A bit of both. Technically I should have stuck the search engine and ad
engines into the castle in the middle, but I ain't no designer and it seemed
like too much hassle.

